# Help understanding each other



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Men you want to understand women?

women you wnat to understand us men?

I think this video sums it up best. (nothing to bad)

YouTube - Mark Gungor - Men's Brain Women's Brain


----------



## Sufficiently Breathless (May 18, 2009)

LOL thats great!

and very true...  

thanks for that GA!!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I believe snix's husband has that big old box of "nothing"...lol what do you think snix?

LOL I have a pretty good size one myself


----------

